# Ποιανού ή Ποιου; Ποιανής ή Ποιας;



## pit (Nov 5, 2009)

Έχετε άποψη;

Τα χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ το ποιου/ποιας. Τα ποιανού/ποιανής, παρ' όλο που τα χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά στον προφορικό λόγο, τα θεωρώ πολύ slang για γραπτό λόγο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

pit said:


> Έχετε άποψη;
> 
> Τα χρησιμοποιώ συνέχεια. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ το ποιου/ποιας. Τα ποιανού/ποιανής, παρ' όλο που τα χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά στον προφορικό λόγο, τα θεωρώ πολύ slang για γραπτό λόγο.


 
Ακριβώς την ίδια άποψη έχω. Εξαρτάται και από το ύφος του γραπτού, βέβαια. 
Οπότε περιμένω κι εγώ να ακούσω τι θα πει ο κρουπιέρης, πού θα κάτσει η μπίλια να ακούσω κι άλλες γνώμες...;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2009)

Η Νέα Γραμματική (§5.7, σελ. 61) γράφει:
β) _Ποιος, ποια, ποιο:_ π.χ. _Ποια άσκηση έχουμε σήμερα;_ Κλίνεται όπως το επίθετο _γλυκός, -ιά, -ό_ (βλ. σ. 51). Παρουσιάζει δεύτερους τύπους στη γενική ενικού και πληθυντικού και στην αιτιατική πληθυντικού: _ποιου / ποιανού, ποιας / ποιανής, ποιων / ποιανών, ποιους / ποιανούς_. Αυτοί οι δεύτεροι τύποι είναι πολύ συχνοί στον προφορικό λόγο, σε οικείο ύφος, καθώς και στη λογοτεχνία.
[...]
Στη γενική ενικού χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σε τυπικό και σε ουδέτερο ύφος, αντί για το αρσενικό και ουδέτερο _ποιου/ποιανού_, ο τύπος _τίνος_, π.χ. _Τίνος παιδιού είναι το βιβλίο;_ Αντίστοιχα, στη γενική πληθυντικού μπορεί να εμφανίζεται σε όλα τα γένη, αντί για το _ποιων/ποιανών_, ο τύπος _τίνων_, π.χ. _Τίνων είναι η σειρά;_​
Έτσι, λοιπόν, έχουμε και διαλέγουμε από:
Τίνος είναι, βρε γυναίκα, τα παιδιά;
Ποιανού είναι, βρε γυναίκα, τα παιδιά;
Ποιου είναι, βρε γυναίκα, τα παιδιά;​:)


----------



## pit (Nov 5, 2009)

Γενικά χρησιμοποιώ τα ποιου/ποιας, αλλά στον υποτιτλισμό κάποιες φορές ταιριάζουν καλύτερα τα καθημερινά. Επειδή πάντα μεταφράζω θεατρικά (διαβάζω αυτά που γράφω σαν ηθοποιός), σε κάποιες φράσεις δεν χωράνε πολιτισμένες/ευγενικές φράσεις.

Ευχαριστώ, πάντως.


----------



## Tsialas (Nov 7, 2009)

Στον δοκιμιακό λόγο το "ποιανού" είναι απαράδεκτο. Στον λογοτεχνικό δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες νόρμες. Το ύφος του πρωτότυπου κειμένου βοηθά τον μεταφραστή να επιλέξει τι ύφος λεξιλογίου θα χρησιμοποιήσει. Π.χ. συνήθως αλλιώς μιλάει ένας εβδομηντάρης αριστοκράτης, αλλιώς ένας εικοσάρης αναρχικός κι αλλιώς ένα δεκάχρονο παιδί.


----------



## buccaneer (Nov 7, 2009)

Σωστά Tsialas - αυτό ισχύει.

Για να πω κάτι γενικότερο όμως, ο δοκιμιακός λόγος στα ελληνικά μού φαίνεται πολύ (πώς να το πω) φτωχός, επίπεδος. Δεν ξέρω τι εντύπωση έχετε σεις...
Πολλά κείμενα που, στα γαλλικά ή στα αγγλικά, μου φάνηκαν συναρπαστικά, τα ξαναδιαβάζω μεταφρασμένα στα ελληνικά και μου φαίνονται τελείως ουδέτερα κι άχρωμα, ως προς το ύφος (μιλάω για δοκίμια στις επιστήμες του ανθρώπου). Κι αυτό χωρίς να υπάρχει συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα στη μετάφραση.
Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν μήπως μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά φτάσαμε σ' αυτό το σημείο.


----------

